# ¿26er? ¿29er? ¿96er? No, el futuro es...



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Como seguramente muchos ya lo saben, cada vez es más fuerte el "run-run" de las 27.5" ó 650B como mejor se conocen. Aquí una referencia interesante:

Fox, RockShox, DT-Swiss, Schwalbe and Others Develop 650b gear | The Straight Dirt | MountainBike.com

Digo, si los "expertos" de MountainBike y MBAction lo dicen, es porque algún(os) "patrocinadores" estarán interesados en ello. Así que, hay que apurarnos a comprar nuestra 29" porque pronto pasarán de moda, y vayamos haciendo alcancía para gozar de _lo mejor de dos mundos_ con la 27.5"...


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

2 palabras: que hueva.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Definitivamente la 27.5 viene para el 2013 y fuerte, sobretodo al parecer en Europa


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mejor yo me espero a la 27... esos .5 hacen muuuuucha diferencia 

Saludos


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

20lt said:


> Definitivamente la 27.5 viene para el 2013 y fuerte, sobretodo al parecer en Europa


pero pues todavia no venden casi nada para las 27.5... puras cosas pesadas. yo le echo unos dos añitos pa´que agarre bien viada esto de las 27.5

yo si me vua aventar con una 29 este año... :thumbsup:


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

el materia va a ser presentado hasta el Eurobike


----------



## herluf (May 27, 2009)

Pues por estos rumbos (escandinavia) se ven ya bastantes 29'ers pero 650's nunca he visto.


----------



## kromat (Apr 8, 2012)

Acostumbro entrenar en ciudad, en diferentes rutas y conozco 2 personas con 29, uno de ellos me dejo con cierta facilidad en una subida a la Loma, ruta de ruteros por cierto y otro de ellos en las bajadas siempre me pasa, pero no en las súbidas, cosas y casos yo diría. En montaña un tipo traía una multi de ruta en su bici de montaña y de verdad que me costaba mucho trabajo alcanzarlo, es más en 4 km me llevaba la misma ventaja, como 100 metros, teniendo el una 26...


----------

